# Keeping PCD a surprise for wife until delivery part: possible? (and plate question)



## Z4surprise (Jan 29, 2012)

Next week I complete the paperwork for a 2012 Z4 35i with PCD. I've been reading this forum with great interest and have some questions.

First, this car is for my wife, and I want to make it a complete surprise, telling her only the day before our plane trip to Spartanburg that we're going on a surprise trip. She knows about the performance center so when we reach the hotel I'll tell her that our dealer got us into the PCD even though we're not getting a car. My question is do you think I can get all the way to the delivery part without her finding out? I was thinking of saying that they agreed to bring in a customer's Z4 and let us do a mock delivery of it. Then when we're in the delivery room, to break the surprise to her. Or is there vehicle-related papework or other things required before that point which would give away the surprise? If the staff were informed before-hand, would they help to not spill the beans too early?

Second, can I have my dealer Fedex license plates to the performance center but have the staff keep them hidden until the surprise is revealed? I can't bring the plates with me or else she'll discover them!

Finally, I want to use a Skene Design license plate bracket for the front. Would the perf center install that for me? I saw a post by Jonathan (thank you for taking the time for so many informative postings) that the PC won't install accessories but they would drill and install a front plate. Would drilling for the Skene bracket be possible? It's two holes under the bumper; see http://www.skenedesign.com/FPBracket/Choose.shtml

Thanks in advance for any insights or comments on making this surprise happen. My wife loves the Z4 and has been lusting after one for some time. She has absolutely no idea she'll be getting one soon! I am a newb here and I will let you all know how this turns out.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

You do the paperwork for the delivery at your dealer. If her name is to appear on the paperwork, it seems like she will have to sign. You do that paperwork as much as several weeks before the PCD. If you are buying it, you pay for it at the dealer. Then you wait for the actual delivery at the PCD. I didn't love that part but it was worth it. If she is very cooperative maybe you could get her to sign the papers without knowing why?

A cover story you could try would be that you are going to the Performance Center for a driving school together. That would be a nice gift so she might buy it. Maybe you could even convince her the paperwork was for the school? Once the driving part of the delivery starts, everybody else will be getting a car so I think she will figure it out. The car you drive is matched to your car too. So maybe you can fool her until that morning but I doubt past that.

I think they will drill to install plates but not until you are there and tell them to. I think that was the way they did it last I heard.

Jim


----------



## Z4surprise (Jan 29, 2012)

I've got the dealer paperwork and payment covered. She won't know about any of that. I was really asking, for those who have gone through a PCD, whether they think I could get away with making her think we were there to go through a PCD but with no actual delivery, or will the PC staff require paperwork from me, or signatures, or something right off the bat which would make it obvious that we've bought a car and aren't just there to look. Or does the car-specific paperwork (such as me producing the bill of sale) come only when you reach the delivery room? I'm hoping to get all the way to the delivery room before she realizes that we're driving home a new car and not flying back.



JimD1 said:


> You do the paperwork for the delivery at your dealer. If her name is to appear on the paperwork, it seems like she will have to sign. You do that paperwork as much as several weeks before the PCD. If you are buying it, you pay for it at the dealer. Then you wait for the actual delivery at the PCD. I didn't love that part but it was worth it. If she is very cooperative maybe you could get her to sign the papers without knowing why?
> 
> A cover story you could try would be that you are going to the Performance Center for a driving school together. That would be a nice gift so she might buy it. Maybe you could even convince her the paperwork was for the school? Once the driving part of the delivery starts, everybody else will be getting a car so I think she will figure it out. The car you drive is matched to your car too. So maybe you can fool her until that morning but I doubt past that.
> 
> ...


----------



## j3ff (Nov 20, 2011)

i did pcd 10 days ago, 1/20. if she hasn't figured it out earlier, it will quickly be obvious to her when the initial presentation is made about how the day will be organized. it is quite clear that EVERYONE there is getting delivery of a vehicle.

if you want to surprise her, have it delivered to your dealer. then take her there just to "look over" some cars.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Z4surprise said:


> Next week I complete the paperwork for a 2012 Z4 35i with PCD. I've been reading this forum with great interest and have some questions.
> 
> First, this car is for my wife, and I want to make it a complete surprise, telling her only the day before our plane trip to Spartanburg that we're going on a surprise trip. She knows about the performance center so when we reach the hotel I'll tell her that our dealer got us into the PCD even though we're not getting a car. My question is do you think I can get all the way to the delivery part without her finding out? I was thinking of saying that they agreed to bring in a customer's Z4 and let us do a mock delivery of it. Then when we're in the delivery room, to break the surprise to her. Or is there vehicle-related papework or other things required before that point which would give away the surprise? If the staff were informed before-hand, would they help to not spill the beans too early?
> 
> ...


Could be possible but won't be easy. It could also be spoiled at any time from hotel staff / driving instructor (as that staff occassionaly changes as they rotate through). We can put a note that it is a suprise to try to help remind everyone, but out of habbit, some things are said without even thinking since the same speach is given so often.

I would suggest you tell her that the dealer paid for you to go throught the BMW 101 program to see the factory and to see how well the Z4 drives. Those guests go through with our delivery customers and do the same routine.

I would recommend everyone have their tag Fed-Ex'd to us, especially if you are getting on a plane. Just make sure it has your name and vin# in the envelope so we can reference it to the correct owner. We see quite a few people that arrive without their luggage and most of the time their paperwork and plate was with their clothes.

You could tell her that we are going to go over a Z4 to show you how some of the features work in the vehicle, should you choose to purchase one. When you walk in to see the vehicle, that is when you should suprise her. We would try to set the delivery up after the driving rotation to lessen the chance of someone ruining the suprise.

If you wanted to try and do this, send me a PM with your delivery date, name and VIN# so I can try and put some notes on that day's rotation and schedule your day accordingly.

As for the license plate bracket, due to liability issues we can only install the one provided by the factory. We can try to assist in obtaining a power screwdriver or tools needed for you to install the bracket (just keep in mind that that would also take up some of your delivery time). 2 hours sounds like a lot of time, but with the capabilities in today's vehicles, that time goes by fast.

Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## Z4surprise (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for the thoughtful reply. I've finally read all the forum posts and I find it impressive that you find the time to respond to just about everyone.

I will take your advice, and PM you when I have a delivery date. From older postings I see that you won't drill for the factory front plate bracket until we're there, so that's great.

My wife knows about PCD, so of course she'll know that people are taking deliveries. I just want her to think *we're* not, and it sounds like that might be possible until she's in front of her new Z4 in the delivery area. Regardless, it'll be a great experience.

Looking forward to seeing you all.



I-Won-Today said:


> Could be possible but won't be easy. It could also be spoiled at any time from hotel staff / driving instructor (as that staff occassionaly changes as they rotate through). We can put a note that it is a suprise to try to help remind everyone, but out of habbit, some things are said without even thinking since the same speach is given so often.
> 
> I would suggest you tell her that the dealer paid for you to go throught the BMW 101 program to see the factory and to see how well the Z4 drives. Those guests go through with our delivery customers and do the same routine.
> 
> ...


----------



## ncbuckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

*Awesome!*

I can't offer any suggestions, but I wanted to say that I think it's awesome what you're trying to do. I hope it works out for you! I'd love to hear how it goes.


----------



## Z4surprise (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks. I'll post back here as things progress. Today my Z4 order went in and I have a production number. I'm waiting to hear back from my CA about whether he sent in the PCD reservation yet (unfortunately, he's not too good about returning e-mails promptly).



ncbuckeye said:


> I can't offer any suggestions, but I wanted to say that I think it's awesome what you're trying to do. I hope it works out for you! I'd love to hear how it goes.


----------

